

Events that sparked WWI - lumelet
http://winkdom.com/a/12L

======
DanAndersen
I've started listening to the WWI episodes of Dan Carlin's podcast "Hardcore
History." He does a good job of intensely conveying the mindset that got the
European powers into that war.

Part 1: [http://www.dancarlin.com//disp.php/hharchive/Show-50---
Bluep...](http://www.dancarlin.com//disp.php/hharchive/Show-50---Blueprint-
for-Armageddon-I/First%20World%20War-World%20War%20One-Great%20War)

Part 2: [http://www.dancarlin.com//disp.php/hharchive/Show-51---
Bluep...](http://www.dancarlin.com//disp.php/hharchive/Show-51---Blueprint-
for-Armageddon-II/First%20World%20War-World%20War%20One-Great%20War)

Part 3: [http://www.dancarlin.com//disp.php/hharchive/Show-52---
Bluep...](http://www.dancarlin.com//disp.php/hharchive/Show-52---Blueprint-
for-Armageddon-III/World%20War%20One-Great%20War-history)

~~~
whistlerbrk
Was just about to comment the same. Dan Carlins podcasts are great. Starting
at Archduke Ferdinand oversimplifies

------
Blahah
_Private Baldrick: No, the thing is: The way I see it, these days there 's a
war on, right? and, ages ago, there wasn't a war on, right? So, there must
have been a moment when there not being a war on went away, right? and there
being a war on came along. So, what I want to know is: How did we get from the
one case of affairs to the other case of affairs?

Captain Blackadder: Do you mean "How did the war start?"

Lieutenant George: The war started because of the vile Hun and his villainous
empire- building.

Captain Blackadder: George, the British Empire at present covers a quarter of
the globe, while the German Empire consists of a small sausage factory in
Tanganiki. I hardly think that we can be entirely absolved of blame on the
imperialistic front.

Lieutenant George: Oh, no, sir, absolutely not.

Private Baldrick: I heard that it started when a bloke called Archie Duke shot
an ostrich 'cause he was hungry.

Captain Blackadder: I think you mean it started when the Archduke of Austro-
Hungary got shot._

[http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=641_1285524199](http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=641_1285524199)

------
dredmorbius
For a highly provacative and informative lesser-known history of WWI, see
Robert Newman's History of Oil.

[http://fixyt.com/watch?v=GIpm_8v80hw](http://fixyt.com/watch?v=GIpm_8v80hw)

The book (and PBS/BBC series) _The Prize_ also includes some highly
interesting aspects on both WWI and WWII and the role of oil in combat. Though
the concerns over the Berlin-Baghdad Railroad Newman highlights aren't
discussed.

[http://fixyt.com/watch?v=ioazMpe1SHE](http://fixyt.com/watch?v=ioazMpe1SHE)
(around 41m46s)

------
chestnut-tree
The BBC is broadcasting and publishing tons of stuff about WWI. Perhaps too
much to be honest. However, for those who are interested in the history, they
have some informative guides.

Today (June 28) is the day that Archduke Franz Ferdinand was assasinated in
1914:

 _37 Days: Countdown to World War One_
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/timelines/zgy334j](http://www.bbc.co.uk/timelines/zgy334j)

------
desireco42
As a Serbian, I see a lot of rewriting history in recent years where Germans
want to shift responsibility for horrible acts of savagery to others,
especially as EU does carry some of the nazi ideals.

On the other hand, having more balanced approach to events is certainly
welcome. Britain for example is not completely innocent at all and prevailing
sentiment was always to blame Germans for everything.

------
Kiro
[https://twitter.com/prchovanec/status/482813849876594689/pho...](https://twitter.com/prchovanec/status/482813849876594689/photo/1)

I was expecting a more antique gun.

~~~
dredmorbius
"Modernism" is much older than you'd think.

Look up Biedermeier school sometime:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biedermeier](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biedermeier)

------
Theodores
That is the tedious history nonsense we tell children. This is HN, we have
better discussions, for example:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baghdad_Railway#Role_in_origins...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baghdad_Railway#Role_in_origins_of_World_War_I)

